# fat off cuts from butchers any good?



## kaisertodd (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi i went to the butchers today to ask if they could give me anything and they gave me a carrier bag of fat offcuts are they any good for me to feed or not ?

thanks

marie


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What is a fat offcut?


----------



## kaisertodd (Jul 6, 2012)

the fat off the meat it has some meat on it .


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

If it's from organic meats, yes.
Toxins are stored in fat, so any animals raised on farms that use chemicals, pesticides, etc, the toxins will be in the fat. 
This is why I don't buy cheap meats for me, or my animals.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dogs really don't need extra fat if they are healthy. I feed Jax RAW and for kicks and giggles did a chem 17 to see where all her levels were at. Her pancreatic level was through the roof...all from 2 hotdogs she ate the night before during training.

if these cuts still have quite a bit of meat on them, you can average them to their meals. We had lamb that was very fatty but still had quite a bit of meat. I gave it to her once a week, sometimes maybe twice, but averaged it out with leaner meats.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would cut the meat out of the fat and use that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> i would cut the meat out of the fat and use that.


that would probably defeat the purpose of buying it at a good price.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What I get at the butchers....

-hearts
-tongues
-tracheas (dry in dehydrator and they make great chews. good source of chondroitin)
-tails (would be an RMB)
-livers
-kidney
-pork necks
-tripe - not sure if it's legal for them to sell you tripe in the UK? It needs to be straight from the animal, not bleached for human consumption. And it STINKS! Try to get that from grass fed animals, preferably small animals like lamb because those stomachs are pretty big!
-lamb necks
Any cuts they would normally throw away like the beef cheeks you bought.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

cutting the fat out doesn't defeat the discount price of the sale.
the meat was purchased at discount because it's trim. when you
cut more of the meat out of the fat you're merely trimming it more
so you don't give your dog so much fat.



doggiedad said:


> i would cut the meat out of the fat and use that.





Jax08 said:


> that would probably defeat the purpose of buying it at a good price.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> cutting the fat out doesn't defeat the discount price of the sale.
> the meat was purchased at discount because it's trim. when you
> cut more of the meat out of the fat you're merely trimming it more
> so you don't give your dog so much fat.


Which would increase the price of the "usable" meat because you threw half of it away. If you pay $1/lb and throw half away then it costs you $2/lb plus your time that you spent trimming it. That starts getting into some pretty expensive meat.

And trimming the meat out of that cut is almost impossible if it's what I'm thinking it is. It would be the layers right under the skin. So it's a layer of fat, layer of meat, layer of fat...IME, it was mostly fat that if averages into the daily meals over a week would be fine for a healthy, active dog. If it's just straight fat then there is no reason to feed it because there is really no nutritional value, it would be like sitting down and eating a bucket of lard.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the usuable meat is gone when you buy the trim. you're buying
fat with a little meat. in order not to give your dog so much
fat cut that little bit of meat out of the fat.

it depends on the cut if it's worth trying to trim it more.

if you're paying a dollar a pound for beef or pork you
can well afford to throw away any unuseable parts/peices. lol.



Jax08 said:


> >>>> Which would increase the price of the "usable" meat because you threw half of it away. <<<<
> 
> If you pay $1/lb and throw half away then it costs you $2/lb plus your time that you spent trimming it. That starts getting into some pretty expensive meat.
> 
> ...


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

fat can cause runs?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i buy meat for $1.00 a pound. i buy 3 lbs. i pay $3.00.
i throw the bag of meat in the trash. that doesn't cost
me $6.00.

i buy meat for a $1.00 a pound. i buy 3lbs. i pay $3.00.
i trim 3 lbs. that doesn't cost me $6.00.
the yield is different on trimmed meat.



Jax08 said:


> Which would increase the price of the "usable" meat because you threw half of it away. If you pay $1/lb and throw half away then it costs you $2/lb plus your time that you spent trimming it. That starts getting into some pretty expensive meat.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

doggiedad...stop being obtuse...if you throw half the meat in the trash then the USABLE portion, as I already specified, did cost you twice the amount.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

rshkr said:


> fat can cause runs?


Yes and there's no nutritional value to fat other than providing calories.

I would not buy or feed this. It's a low cost item because it has little value.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

are we in math class? lol

i add an extra piece of fat to meals if i am exercising my dog a lot (not unusual for us to bike 6-12 miles a couple times a week)


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i buy meat for $1.00 a pound. i buy 3 lbs. i pay $3.00.
> i throw the bag of meat in the trash. that doesn't cost
> me $6.00.
> 
> ...


LOL....I hope you're kidding. If you throw half your meat (fat) away, then your usable meat is costing you 2 bucks per pound.:crazy:


----------

